# 2015 S Works Tarmac 52 or 54???



## Jonas111 (May 13, 2014)

I will try and make a long story short. I have a 2013 S Works Tarmac 52cm frame set. I was hit by a car and it looks like the insurance company will be replacing the frame and fork. 

My question is with the new changes to the frames for 2015 is it better to go with the 54 or the 52? I won't be able to try it before I buy it. 

I know when I was fitted the 52 was pretty good size and the 54 would have worked as well.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

It really is hard to say without knowing any details about your size and riding style.

But I was in your exact same situation. I was riding a 52 SW sl4 Tarmac and went to the new 54 Tarmac. I did so solely to achieve a better fit. And it worked! 

Staying in a 52 would give you an overall slightly lighter frame but supposedly also a little less stiff frame compared with the 54. So if the 52 fitted u well, I'd stay in that size, unless stiffness was your top priority....and even then, not sure if u would even notice. Personally I didn't notice much change in terms of weight and stiffness with my new Tarmac 54 vs my SW sl4 52.


----------



## TSW910 (Aug 8, 2012)

I am also riding a 52 frame but most people and fitters always say "you look a bit big on your frame" Even thou I can ride it without any issues (for the last 2 yrs) .. but I am in the process of looking for a 54 frame just to get more relaxed position and better movements and also get more air in ..


----------

